# AxMen on Superbowl



## LNG24 (Feb 4, 2008)

Anyone happen to see the commercial for the new show; Axmen on the History Channel?

Here a link to the trailer: AxMen on History Channel


----------



## polingspig (Feb 4, 2008)

Watch that trailer!!!

The guy says, "Ya know, it's only a hand."

I'm going to work happy today just because that series will be on soon.


----------



## LNG24 (Feb 4, 2008)

Figured someone would like it, surprised more didn't comment on it. Looks like a cool show.


----------



## loveroftrees (Feb 4, 2008)

This will be tivo'ed... WOW


----------



## BaldSawRunner (Feb 6, 2008)

Too bad I don't have satellite, but I will be looking for this on dvd!


----------



## John464 (Feb 6, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## Burvol (Feb 6, 2008)

I have been trying to get my fiance to come to work for an hour or two to see what goes on in the woods, she is afraid to really see what goes down. I'll sneak this show on instead.


----------

